# Outdoor Beds



## Kid (Jan 28, 2015)

Now that the weather is getting warmer, we're looking into getting an outdoor bed for our Vizsla. I've looked at the mesh ones with the raised legs to allow for air flow underneath on warm days. Has anyone had any experience with this type of outdoor bed or a suggestion for another type of outdoor bed? We'd like to keep him outdoors on nice days if we can prevent him from digging.......separate topic.....our kid is a digger.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I used them in a kennel before, but don't know if a dog would prefer them over cool dirt in a fresh dug hole.


----------

